# Is this bent?



## partridge (May 7, 2008)

Hope I did this right. Is this extractor bent? Is it supposed to be? Picture is a bit blurred but you can see the extractor on the trigger mechanism is bent.

I am having a problem with stovepiping and noticed this. If this is not the reason, anybody can venture why. Happens a lot lately like 2 times in one magazine.

Here in the bottom of the Philippines, I just cant walk into a shop and have them check it out. Have to do a lot of things by myself.

http://img242.imageshack.us/my.php?image=extractorla0.jpg


----------



## Glockamania® (Dec 21, 2006)

That part is not the extractor, but the ejector.

What model do you have and is your grip correct? Loose grips usually cause Glocks to malfunction. Glocks actually teach shooter how to grip/hold correctly. Are you a new shooter?

And yes, most ejectors are bent a bit. I recommend not forcing it.

Welcome to the forum pare.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

As said above, that ejector looks normal; don't try to "adjust" it, or it may break (hardened steel).

As for your stovepipe problem, here are three things to check:

- Is the weapon clean and lubed as shown in the manual? If not, increased friction caused by dry parts or fouling can slow the slide and cause stoppages. Don't over-lube, and keep the firing pin and it's channel DRY (no lube at all in there).

- Is the ammo full-power, or lighter target-type loads? For best results, use full-power ammo.

- Are you gripping the weapon firmly, with the wrist of the shooting hand locked? If not, you are not giving the gun a firm base to push against during the recoil cycle. This "robs" energy from the slide, possibly causing cycling problems. 

Hope this is helpful.


----------



## Ram Rod (Jan 16, 2008)

Your pistol's ejector looks normal. I'd ask how old is your pistol, any aftermarket parts in it, etc....... Your recoil spring may be getting weak if your pistol has some years and use behind it. If it's brand new out of the box then I'd keep breaking it in although Glocks don't generally need a break-in period. I'd also try different brands of ammo to narrow down the issues to under powered ammo, or under powered recoil spring. Make sure your recoil assembly is where it is supposed to be under the barrel in the notch. Good luck.


----------



## Glockamania® (Dec 21, 2006)

I took a look at my G35 and G23 ejectors and the .40S&W versions are straight.

The .45ACP version have a squiggly bent to them and the 9mm versions have a slight bent to them.


----------



## 4X4SNEAK (Jan 27, 2008)

It doesn't appear bent for a 9mm Model.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Looks just like the ejector on my 26, which is utterly reliable.


----------



## diverge (Jun 15, 2008)

I've only experienced stovepipes with lite loads. Try different ammo.


----------



## R.J.Adams (Apr 10, 2008)

Would Winchester White Box Target loads be considered "light" loads?


----------

